# Baby morpher thing



## syntaxerror

Anyone play with the baby morpher thing at the bump?

https://planning.thebump.com/baby-morpher

https://origin-ugc.theknot.com.s3.amazonaws.com/TK_BabyMorpher_218910_Baby.jpg
^That's what Nik and I got, lol.


----------



## charlotte88

This is what i got from me and sean 
https://www.makemebabies.com/shared/4/baby/1105122/babywb201105120149111be20257754b934027f723cb6a1f4a15.jpg

Quiet wierd seeing as i chose light skin lol. I always find these morpher things make the children look quiet creepy and generally nothing like the people you match haha

xx


----------



## syntaxerror

Lol -- yeah, I wouldn't call that light skin either! I left it on auto-detect or whatever for ours. But they do always look a little off, don't they? Technological limitations...I still had fun though.


----------



## Emily louise

https://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w248/xemilyx2006x/TK_BabyMorpher_218945_Baby.jpg

dont know if it works :/ wedont know what were having but this is what it came out at !


----------



## NewMommyVlog

Hah. I did one and everyone said it reminded them spot on of a female chuckie doll :shrug:


----------



## preppymommy

There is no way our child would ever look like this.


----------



## Lola472

This is what mine made. Yikes! I hope my baby doesn't look like this. I think it's a girl but I can't really be sure. Why do these baby generators always have such crazy looking mouthes?
 



Attached Files:







TK_BabyMorpher_218975_Baby.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## preppymommy

Lola472 said:


> This is what mine made. Yikes! I hope my baby doesn't look like this. I think it's a girl but I can't really be sure. Why do these baby generators always have such crazy looking mouthes?

and cheek bones they all have such square jaws/cheeks


----------



## Lola472

preppymommy said:


> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> This is what mine made. Yikes! I hope my baby doesn't look like this. I think it's a girl but I can't really be sure. Why do these baby generators always have such crazy looking mouthes?
> 
> and cheek bones they all have such square jaws/cheeksClick to expand...

I know! It almost looks like clay-mation.


----------



## preppymommy

Lola472 said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola472 said:
> 
> 
> This is what mine made. Yikes! I hope my baby doesn't look like this. I think it's a girl but I can't really be sure. Why do these baby generators always have such crazy looking mouthes?
> 
> and cheek bones they all have such square jaws/cheeksClick to expand...
> 
> I know! It almost looks like clay-mation.Click to expand...

hahahah it does! I wonder if it actually uses your pictures or it just uses the same ones over again.


----------



## krys

preppymommy said:


> View attachment 205005
> 
> 
> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> View attachment 205008
> 
> 
> There is no way our child would ever look like this.

HAHAHAHA that made me laugh so hard. It looks nothing like you two! I mean, I'm only going by the pictures but still!


Everyones made me laugh pretty hard!! We did one way before I got pregnant and it was pretty cute. I don't want to freak myself out though so I think I'll just wait :blush:


----------



## Rachyroux

Doing it now, have a feeling it'll be stupidly funny.


----------



## Rachyroux

:'D 
this was fun, and will obviously be completely inaccurate! How creepy if it wasn't.
 



Attached Files:







HAHAHA.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## preppymommy

krys said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205005
> 
> 
> View attachment 205006
> 
> 
> View attachment 205008
> 
> 
> There is no way our child would ever look like this.
> 
> HAHAHAHA that made me laugh so hard. It looks nothing like you two! I mean, I'm only going by the pictures but still!
> 
> 
> Everyones made me laugh pretty hard!! We did one way before I got pregnant and it was pretty cute. I don't want to freak myself out though so I think I'll just wait :blush:Click to expand...

We're both even paler in person :p


----------

